# snapper lost and found



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Over memorial day weekend, I left that friday to be in a wedding an hour from my house. I was gone until late sunday night. When I got home my common snapper turtle was gone! I looked all over, couldn't find him. He's only a couple inches across so he's tiny and I figured he would be hard to find. Either he found his way into my storage room next to his tank or he fell down the stairs and my dog chewed him up. WELL, one week later, I was setting up a new tank for my ally snapper and I found the common snapper on the steps!! I picked him up, checked him out, he was limp and his eyes were sunken in so I figured he was dead. But NO, he was still alive, after one week! He hadn't eaten or been in/around water. I dropped him back into the tank I just setup and he sprung to life!! Now he's eating fine, chasing guppies and all that. I was so excited I didn't find his rotting stinking carcass somewhere.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

glad you found him man!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice work! Once those eyes sink in the turtles are getting close to death! Close one!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

u were lucky lol can i see a picture of your snapper? i have a painter and my teacher has a ppainter and some other one i cant tell if its a stinkpot or a snapper and i kinda think its a stinkpot


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam what a great happy ending


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> u were lucky lol can i see a picture of your snapper? i have a painter and my teacher has a ppainter and some other one i cant tell if its a stinkpot or a snapper and i kinda think its a stinkpot
> [snapback]1055627[/snapback]​


very lucky indeed...

follow this LINK  to my pics.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nice job man, yeah that was a close one. any idea how he got out? when my mangrove got out for the first time i found em and he was so dehydrited (sp) whenever he would drink water he would throw up. i thought i was gointo lose em, but i just stayed with em and kept a eye out on em and he has become the crazy ol mongo again. again glad you found em.

J-Rod


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> any idea how he got out? [snapback]1056802[/snapback]​


Yeah, as far as snappers go, they are very good climbers. They like to use their mouth and long neck to help them climb. He was in a very shallow sterilite container so he prob just got on a rock and climbed out. Yesterday, I found my ally snapper had climbed up a fake plant and had been basking on the edge of his container. My strategy now is: very high sides, and nothing hanging over the edge of the container.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that snapper was very lucky that you found it when you did!!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

traumatic said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > any idea how he got out? [snapback]1056802[/snapback]​
> ...


well i wouldn't agree with you on the adults, but yeah when i gave the baby snapper to the member on here, he came over to get em and i was showin em all my animals and we went back up to his car and the snapper was gone. we found em though quite a ways away from were he started.

J-Rod


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

it feels good when you find a lost pet, the same thing happened to me, but with a snake, and then once with a gerbil, but the gerbil died


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

that is not a reg snappper thats a facy one it looks nice though


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> that is not a reg snappper thats a facy one it looks nice though
> [snapback]1058560[/snapback]​


huh? thoes pics are of a common snapper and a ally snapper. common snappers have spikes when little but lose em as they age.

J-Rod


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I am glad you found your snapper, I lost a 10 foot rock python once it took weeks to find him he just blew the sides of his cage out, we found him under and behind the dryer it is funny the spaces these guys can hide in.


----------

